# Ringneck Dove Banding



## Shadowringneck23 (Jul 5, 2012)

I am about to own my first Ringneck Dove and I am wondering about bands. I was wondering the following:
Do the bands bother/hurt the doves?
Can a band be placed on an adult dove?
Are there any other methods of record-keeping besides bands?
Thanks.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

The band is supposed to sit freely at the bottom of the leg. It's not ment to hurt them. A seamless band can only be placed on squabs. There are snap on bands and the like for adult pigeons. What kind of records are you wanting to keep?


----------



## Shadowringneck23 (Jul 5, 2012)

*Nevermind*

Thanks for your reply! I have since changed my mind about needing bands, as they wouldn't really be required. I would be raising only Wild/Normal colored Ringneck Doves, so genetic records would be useless. As for the sex of the birds, you can tell by their behaviors, and I would wait until they are of age to sell anyways. I have never heard of anyone requesting a specific age, so birth records would also be useless.


----------

